# Some more cute piccies!!!



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am completely biased but here are some more pictures of my babies Darwin(bengal) whom we have had for about a month now, I think he has definately settled in and has made himself comfortable!!! And as you can see Toby (Tonkinese) loves him to bits.










































Sorry the pictures are really big, I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, fab pikkies. Your cats are stunning*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thank you, I just can't stop taking photos of them!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, I know what you mean, lol*


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

omg they r stunnin especailly the bengal all these pics are makin me want a bengal soooo bad


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I cant get over the colour of your Bengal! Never seen that colour before, amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

beautifull cats the pair of them...that bengal is so  love the pic wiv his sexy bitta leg over ur other cat  brilliant lol.


----------



## Tara 1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww your cats are just sooooooo cute love there colours thanks for shareing.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are so beautiful - very good pics too.
Love their shiny coats


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous pair!!! Im going to catnap Darwin he's beautiful


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, they are both totally gorgeous 

Like the way they match the furnishings too  They were born to sleep on that settee.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning cats,,lovely coats,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, that Bengal is gorgeous! He looks alot like my cat (Charlie), their markings are identical, spotted belly, tiger stripes, m on the forehead??? Mines not a bengal???

Very odd, but yer, really nice cats


----------

